# Red American Rabbit



## rabbitgeek (Sep 5, 2011)

(photo: Red, White, Blue American rabbits, photo by Allen Mesick used by permission)

I saw a picture posted by Alan Messick on Facebook showing a Red, a White, and a Blue American from Chris Hemp displayed at Crescent City CA rabbit show.

The American rabbit breed is one of the rarest in the USA and only is recognized in Blue and White. Some people have been suggesting the development of a Red variety in the breed so the American breed could come in Red, White, Blue which is the colors of the flag of USA! Seeing an actual Red rabbit from the American breed is a surprise and a delight!


Some people think we should practice saving the white and blue and perfecting it before bringing in another variety. They are a very rare breed and we should do everything to help bring their numbers up.

People are breeding more Americans than they were before. The current crop of American breeders are saving the blue and white by driving breeding stock all over the country in the last two years. They have adopted strategies like using blacks as blue carriers to increase the number blues. They have been crossing whites and blues then culling out the unwanted colors. They are working the breed like crazy. If somebody wants to push the envelope and develop a new variety then more power to them. Chris Hemp has been promoting Blues and Whites for about six years. So if anybody knows how to make a Red American it would be Chris. I applaud her efforts! Look how excited people are about a possible new variety of American! That's how to promote a breed.

Well done Chris!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

Red, White and Blue!  Love the Patriotic Colors!  Thanks Rabbit Geek for posting this.  Showing successful people bringing back this rare breed and IMHO enhancing with the Red.  

  Congratulations Ms. Hemp!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

Did they use a Thrianta to get the color?  The head is a Thri!  Not American. .. and definately the Thri "puffy cheeks".   Would be the quickest way to get a dark red ...


----------



## rabbitgeek (Sep 5, 2011)

You may be right about the Thrianta head. I'm waiting for Chris Hemp to get back home from Crescent City so I can ask her about the development.


Have a good day!


----------



## doo dah (Sep 6, 2011)

That would be cool to make an American flag blanket with the furs of American buns .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

doo dah said:
			
		

> That would be cool to make an American flag blanket with the furs of American buns .


Or maybe a coat.  IMHO  I would love to see an angora wool blanket.  Now that would be impressive. And you don't have to loose the buns.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 6, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> doo dah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime you want to come over and help groom ... I can show you an Angora wool blanket!  On you ... the floor ... the car ... the cages ... it blankets everything around here!  Just try to walk out of the barn without it!  Oh ... food, it definately likes to blanket my breakfast coffee!  LOL!


----------



## DianeS (Sep 6, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Anytime you want to come over and help groom ... I can show you an Angora wool blanket!  On you ... the floor ... the car ... the cages ... it blankets everything around here!  Just try to walk out of the barn without it!  Oh ... food, it definately likes to blanket my breakfast coffee!  LOL!


 LIKE!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I'm not going Angora.  I'm no fool.    You should see a Kuvacz shed.  If I COULD do wool or fur or whatever you want to call it, I could have clothed my family for years!   


Saw your website.  Love the name Dust Bunnies.  Beautiful rabbits.  

I  to you for the care you take to make that luxurious hair like that on your rabbits.  

Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Sep 6, 2011)

You're right. It was a Thrianta cross. I got the info from Chris:

"The kits were born red from day one just like the Thrianta that sired the
litter.

This is my project and has nothing to do with Jeremy's tort project. The agouti
gene is already present in the American gene pool. I just tweaked and added
Rufus. Thank you.

Since Allen and Randy are two judges that I admire, I took the red up to the
show to "show-off". I slipped her onto Allen's table as a joke and he had the
picture on Facebook before I could get the rest of them off the table. I am
quite pleased with how she has turned out at four and a half months with two
intermediates next to her. There is still a lot of work to be done."

So the doe is a 1st generation cross to an American. I know Chris has several "off color" rabbits from crossing whites and blues and she knew that adding a Thrianta to the mix she would get a red rabbit. Putting it on the table was more of a spoof, but the red is off to a rocking start!

Anyone looking for more information on American breed rabbits should join the yahoogroup for breeder contacts and discussions
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/AmericanRabbits/

Have a good day!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information.  They do look unique.  She has the color, my guess is the body and, of course, head nead work.  Since they are distinctively different in those areas.  Is a really neat pix.  I do love to see what people are doing in their breeds.  Bunnies are a rainbow of colors!  Or in this case ... a flag!


----------



## gaited horse (Sep 14, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> You're right. It was a Thrianta cross. I got the info from Chris:
> 
> "The kits were born red from day one just like the Thrianta that sired the
> litter.
> ...


I would of done something like that to Allen too he's one of my rabbit role models. He's so funny. I saw that same picture on my his FB.


----------

